# Slingbox allows you to watch shows on a home TV or Tivo from anywhere



## Guest (Jul 3, 2005)

This was in the Wall Street Journal - a review of the Slingbox, a new device that allows you to view a TV show from anywhere over a broadband connection:

http://ptech.wsj.com/ptech.html

This is the kind of technology that will make obsolete the broadcasters' ability to prevent people from watching distant TV stations.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

This is very impressive. This could be a great solution to those that get tree'd out and need an alternative solution to receive television service unless you cannot get high speed internet in the country. I think that some people may take advantage of this and try to get free service from someone else and could cause this to be outlawed if allowed to come onto the market to begin with. This reminds me of the x10 camera's that you can control from another location.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

rcoleman111 said:


> This was in the Wall Street Journal - a review of the Slingbox, a new device that allows you to view a TV show from anywhere over a broadband connection:
> 
> http://ptech.wsj.com/ptech.html
> 
> This is the kind of technology that will make obsolete the broadcasters' ability to prevent people from watching distant TV stations.


Nothing in the article mentions it being able to do HDTV. So does it?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> Nothing in the article mentions it being able to do HDTV. So does it?


In a word, NO. All it does is provide streaming video from either a composite video or S-video source to an ethernet output. For more information, see the manufacturer's web site: www.slingmedia.com


----------

